
eBay Xmas listings reveal UK consumers selling iPads, keeping Android tablets - ozh
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/12/26/ebay-uk-consumers-selling-gifted-ipads-keeping-android-tablets/
======
nly
> Of course, with the lower average selling price of an Android tablet, it
> could just be that people see less of a financial incentive to sell their
> gift, or perhaps fewer were given as a gift in the first place.

In other words, this article is bs and this observation means nothing.

